# Has anyone ordered from DigitalRev?



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f/MTAwMDMyMw_A_A?googlebase=1&country=US&gclid=CNXIhcOC2bMCFal_QgodLF0AWQ

I'm pretty sure I am going to buy the Tamron 24-70 for use with my 5D3. Prices at various outlets are always exactly $1299. Tamron apparently enforces their standard price quite effectively!

I am not familiar with DigitalRev. They have good feedback on Google, but one review indicates that the products are shipped from Hong Kong. I am also concerned about the manufacturers warranty. At the link above I note a tiny american flag and the words "local warranty" but that doesn't really tell me what I want to hear.

Would like to hear opinions on ordering from DigitalRev.

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron78 (Nov 18, 2012)

I live in the USA and ordered hoya filters from them for a big savings. There were no issues with receiving the items, but one of the filters had a manufacturing defect. I had to return it to them because it is considered gray market goods and the us distributor wouldn't honor the warranty. The real issue i had from that point was that from the time i sent it back until the time i received the replacement was about 2 months. They paid me back for the return shipping however. Bottom line, the initial shipment went well (if the filter wasn't defective), but you will not have a US warranty assuming that's where you live. I am not bashing them, but i may think twice about ordering anymore goods from them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2012)

Its a better deal for those in the UK because the warranty is valid there. If customs is on the ball, you will pay import duty to the USA, its small, a few percent.
The big issue is the cost and time involved to return it or get it repaired, and it has developed a reputation for problems with internal lens elements coming loose, and decentering issues.
I'd pay more and buy one locally where I could exchange it. Its probably a better alternative than the original Canon 24-70mmL, but will likely have lower resale value.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I think you are both correct. I'll probably buy one locally when I'm ready.


----------

